# We are on the Petsies Blog



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

It's been 5 months since Wiena passed, I'm still grieving.

We got the Petsie/Wiena look alike and have been taking
her on trips, we call her Miena. I posted pictures to the
Petsies Facebook page and talked a lot about where we go
and people's response to her. It's been helpful to be able to
tell people about Wiena and what she meant to us. 

So Petsie got in touch with me and offered to put our story
on their blog, it finally came out today.

Check it out, let me know what you think. 

It's just my way of coping with this loss. 

https://www.mypetsies.com/blog/spotlights/memorial-petsie-helps-grieving-family/


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think this is a healthy way to help keep the pain at bay.Just keep talking to your sweet girl and she will give you signs that she is still around. I had just loss our horse in a very tragic way. It was the first time I cremated a pet -( they are all buried in my yard)and have the box in my room on the dresser. For some reason it brings a comfort having his ashes close to me. I’m having a book marker made of piece of his tail that was saved for me. . I remember reading your thread and had a stuffed animal made of max from a puppy photo a few months ago. I will do The rest of the crew. I love the idea!!! I love you talk about your Weina and share her stories it just is a reminder that she is with you.


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

thank you, Jenny, for your response and for remembering us.

I do have some hair from Wiena that I am hoping to use to make
a felted Christmas ornament in the shape of GSD (using a picture
of Wiena, of course) 
and I am hoping to get a nice tree planted for our garden in her memory.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Why not a new dog?

If you worry about puppy outliving you, you could get older GSD from a shelter, that nobody wants to adopt and would be put down (8 - 10 years old). It would be much calmer dog fitting you good.

Also it would be a great "in memmory of Wiena". Helping the same breed as she was. She would be proud of herself that her short stay with you had such an influence on you and helped some her mates from the same breed.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

That is a lovely tribute to Wiena.


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

andywhite said:


> Why not a new dog?
> 
> If you worry about puppy outliving you, you could get older GSD from a shelter, that nobody wants to adopt and would be put down (8 - 10 years old). It would be much calmer dog fitting you good.
> 
> Also it would be a great "in memmory of Wiena". Helping the same breed as she was. She would be proud of herself that her short stay with you had such an influence on you and helped some her mates from the same breed.


Don't think I haven't given that some thought, but circumstances are not giving me the 'go' on that front.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I bet your girl is happy knowing that you are still taking those road trips and enjoying life.


----------

